# Raining Poodles - Need Help with Future Feeding Problem



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

" (I'm not exaggerating - Rosie looks and acts like a whiskey barrel rolling down a mountain)" 

:rofl: I am not laughing at you, I'm laughing with you, I swear. It_ is_ raining poodles at your house. I wonder if the competition for food might make whatever food you are serving much more appealing. You could feed them at the same time in close proximity, if no one is food aggressive. I might make her work for it though, cause she sounds feisty. 

I am also wondering if the "Alpha" you have shown yourself to be, might go a long way towards better behaviour on her part as, afterall it isn't her home _and_ she may be grieving for Grandma on top of it all.

Give it time, it may be better than you think...at least I hope so!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

If she is over weight I would feed her a Separate that is for obese dogs and not the TOTW. Once she gets to a weight that is normal then put her on TOTW. If she does not eat it pick food up in 15-20 mins and she will soon get the idea that that food is what she gets only. 

I personally hate wet food its bad for dogs and IMO when you do give it to them and try to wean it off it sometimes does not work.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my goodness!! I have unfortunatly seen Plenty of those dogs (alot of them we call coffee tables with legs!! ). I agree with Roxy, and would use the tuff love feeding schedule and skip the canned food all together. Give her a quiet room by herself with the food for 15-20 mintues (or at least, keep the other dogs out of the kitchen). She will learn probably after a couple days that is all she gets. She will not starve herself, and may go several days without eating. Unlike cats, overweight dogs can starve themselves without health concerns. Good luck! You will probably have a long road ahead of you! I hope your MIL is ok.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Thanks for the replies! Your suggestions sound good. Roxy, what kibble would you suggest?


----------



## neVar (Dec 25, 2009)

I would feed her the TOTW. otherwise your switching foods two times. 

IF a proper amount to slim her down is leaving her 'famished' and she's becoming aweful because of it you can mix in some rice/veggies. these don't digets well but won't upset the stomach and fill the dog up with out the calories. 

I too tough love- i've done it with a few foster dogs. Feed the dogs seperately (in crates works best IMO)


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Pretty generous of you, taking in the monster dog! 

When I had a prone-to-fat Golden, I would bulk out his dinner with green beans. Kept him from thinking he was starving to death :smile:. 

I would try to get the new dog on the same routine as your others as soon as poss. For your own sanity!


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Rosie is here! We came back from FL yesterday, and found out that Rosie has refused to eat since last Monday - Wow! I got her Blue Buffalo Weight Control, which is 20% protein and only 6% fat. TOTW Pacific Stream is 15% fat - way too high for the amount of weight Rosie needs to lose. She'll probably need to be on this food forever.

I required that my husband's family allow me to take Rosie to her vet in Sarasota before I'd bring her home, at my MIL's expense. Wowser - she weighed in at 28.2 pounds, DOUBLE of what she should weigh - I've never seen a dog quite this fat - rolls of blubber everywhere - her blubber even hangs over her tail nub! She hadn't been to the vet since 2009, so I was holding my breath regarding the heartworm test and fecal - both were fine! She did have fleas, so I had the vet tech give her a Capstar, as well as immediately starting her on Frontline Plus. I also gave her a Heartgard Plus before even leaving the vet's office. I then sprayed my truck with flea spray - lol!

The vet recommended that I get a couple of cans of chicken in water to mix in with the dog food to entice Rosie to eat, since she was used to eating human grade chicken. She tried to ignore the food, but her stomach got the better of her, and she ended up woofing down the 1/4 c. of BB and a little chicken mixed in. She did the same this morning. Tonight, I also added in some green beans, which she balked at, but she eventually ate about 3/4 of her dinner. The dog's palate is definitely undergoing a re-education! 

Fortunately, her poos are okay so far - a really really weird color (orange), but firm. I guess her system's going through detox right now.

Another "bonus" to this poor dog :angry: - she has incontinence issues - she'll piddle when scared or upset. I got her a doggy diaper tonight. I'm tired of cleaning piddles... She is spayed and almost 7 years old, so it probably won't get better.

Again, thanks for all of your replies!


----------



## Sutton Bend (Jul 28, 2010)

GP you are a doggy angel. :angel: You may be responsible for adding years to Rosie's life- or at least life to her years! I can't wait to hear how she settles in with the rest of your pack. I wish you nothing but happiness and joy in your endeavors.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Definite saint points for you! Maybe the piddling will stop when she feels more secure? Did she do it at home too?


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

JE-UK said:


> Definite saint points for you! Maybe the piddling will stop when she feels more secure? Did she do it at home too?


She has been known to, but it's worse when she's stressed. I'm hoping it'll get better. Until then, she's wearing a doggie diaper (the cloth kind with velcro fasteners that I put a feminine pad inside of) in the house. Fortunately, she's good about it and hasn't tried to pull it off.


----------

